# Topics > Sport > Training AI >  Studio, fitness classes, New York, USA

## Airicist

Website - trystudio.com
studio.live

youtube.com/channel/UCWiY5G4BJsd9_s6C4HWD29w

facebook.com/sweatwithstudio

linkedin.com/company/studio-audio

CEO - Jason L. Baptiste

Co-founder and President - Nathaniel McNamara

CTO - Rich Couzz

Chief Content Officer + Head Instructor - Lisa Niren

"STUDIO - The Smart Hub For Your Home Gym" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

STUDIO - the smart hub for your home gym

Sep 29, 2020

----------

